# Very Soft Grill (Mesh) on front bumber for an Offroader !



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

Other than just having fun and enjoying my V6 Tdi I must admit that the most irritating thing is to have replaced 4 sections of the grill in 2 weeks already.
On a 2500 km trip to Johannesburg I broke one (do not know what broke it).
On a 4 400 km trip to Namibia I broke another further 4 pieces !
Yes we had loads of birds on the road but surely as an OFFROADER (not softroader) it must be able to with stand the " hit " of a bird.
Ok I must admit that one broke at a speed of about 160 km/h hitting a minutre bird.
2 was broken hitting very small birds at 100-120 km/h !
The big grill was broken when I hit about 4 doves that was dozing on the dirtroad (at about 40-50 km/h)
Funny part was - we stopped at about 2100 on the dirt road (after NO vehicles passed us for about 5 hours) and just wanted to take it all in.
So I stopped the car and as I climbed out for a mandatory wee







I heard thsi flapping ... one dove was stuck between the radiator and the grill. I had to cut the grill to get the dove out and sadly she was injured so her necked had to face the other way.








The next morning I went for another leak (about 300 km of driving after hitting the doves) and here was one sitting and watching me. Good news - I got her nicely out and she flew away (World Wild Life sigh of relief and animal cruelty league)








*Sad thing is - these grills are way too soft ! Say your say please ! *
Cheers and thanks
Kasi


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Mesh) on front bumber for an Offroader ! (Gunship)*

Sorry forgot the pics (just bought a KARCHER steam cleaner so newpics soon without the birds)








































*
And the Dove that was saved but 300 km of course







*











_Modified by Gunship at 3:56 PM 8-12-2006_


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Mesh) on front bumber for an Offroader ! (Gunship)*

Hey Gunship,
You're like your nick: you're a killer! 
Probably you should change all your grill-parts to st/st ones....








Do you use your brakes periodically? Any reactions from Greenpiece so far?


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

Man! i felt really bad when i killed a bird going at about 140km/h on a private road. It was the first time i ever killed a bird whilst driving. 
I was at this private road, which was about 3 KM long! and its a real good place for pushing ur cars!, So i went around this bend, and floored the car as the rest was straight, 110, 120,130, 140 and this bird flew out! It happened all soo fast that i didnt even know where it hit, but i just saw it fly out in parts from the back! was disgusiting. I pulled over, and i couldnt find any blood stain at all!
Dude Drive slower!!! hahah
why not u custom make metal grills. I saw a magazine where this guyy used a bentley grill and fixed it onto his Mercedes SL. Might take ur cruelnes towards birds better


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

With a name like Gunship I can't tell if your sincere or if you actually liked telling us of the suffering dove you killed with PICTURES no less...you don't need to be so detailed to get your point across. Replace the mesh with metal mesh. I drove in Turkey in rural areas with lots of brids but never killed as many as you killed in one drive, can't you see the flock and slow down or are you just driving by the seat of your pants?










_Modified by V10 at 7:54 AM 8-12-2006_


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Salvatore1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salvatore1* »_Hey Gunship,
You're like your nick: you're a killer! 
Probably you should change all your grill-parts to st/st ones....








Do you use your brakes periodically? Any reactions from Greenpiece so far?









I see a Greenpeace bro has picked upon the thread - should have known.
Seriously thinking of getting a better type of grill / mesh.
If a bird had to do this what will a stone do ?


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (supertouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supertouareg* »_Man! i felt really bad when i killed a bird going at about 140km/h on a private road. It was the first time i ever killed a bird whilst driving. 
I was at this private road, which was about 3 KM long! and its a real good place for pushing ur cars!, So i went around this bend, and floored the car as the rest was straight, 110, 120,130, 140 and this bird flew out! It happened all soo fast that i didnt even know where it hit, but i just saw it fly out in parts from the back! was disgusiting. I pulled over, and i couldnt find any blood stain at all!
Dude Drive slower!!! hahah
why not u custom make metal grills. I saw a magazine where this guyy used a bentley grill and fixed it onto his Mercedes SL. Might take ur cruelnes towards birds better


Believe me I did not feel good killing birds but there was no way you can miss them. Even at 100 km/h. If you can send me more advise on some mod I am seriosly contemplating changing it.
tx again.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_With a name like Gunship I can't tell if your sincere or if you actually liked telling us of the suffering dove you killed with PICTURES no less...you don't need to be so detailed to get your point across. Replace the mesh with metal mesh. I drove in Turkey in rural areas with lots of brids but never killed as many as you killed in one drive, can't you see the flock and slow down or are you just driving by the seat of your pants?









_Modified by V10 at 7:54 AM 8-12-2006_

A green peace guy driving a V 10 Mhhh ...
Maybe I should not tell you but I must have killed 100-200 over a period of 5 days.
Maybe where you come from (or Turkey) you find flock 's of birds.
We have MILLIONS sitting in the road mate. What they think is because of the best rain about a 100 years that the grass is so good that the seeds blow on to the road and these birds eat it (out of comfort) on the road.
And them myself an few thousand other normal road user (sticking to speed limits sometimes) and not trespassing exhaust gas emmisions (V10)







get's to hit them.
So sorry if I upset you but I have never pestered you for my child 's caugh due to your V10


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Gunship)*

I understand Gunship. Its inevitable. Travelling at these speeds. Even when i killed that bird at 140km/h. it happened all so fast that i couldnt even lift my leg off the gas. I bet if was going at 90 it would all still be the same. 
These birds should learn their lessons! Whenver i go for drives out country, in the backroads, there are ALWAYS flocks of birds in the middle of the road! and they wont fly off immediately! they always think they can beat us. Truth of the matter is that they are birds and cant judge our speeds! Fortunately for them the roads on the back roads have LOTS of pot holes! so i'm at most going at 40km/h. Even at these speeds! i still have to brake to avoid killing the birds!
its funny how i'm talking as if birds are humans! but hey! they have a brain! and EYES!


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (supertouareg)*

Hey gunship! check out this link! they have mesh grills. Looks pretty good! 
Direct link : http://www.tregcentral.com/Scr...t=221
Link for Touareg's accesories: http://www.tregcentral.com/
hope i was of some help! 
Joel


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Gunship)*

Actually, you should use a mesh cloth bag as your grills. Then you could catch the birds without as much damage and cook and eat them.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_
A green peace guy driving a V 10 Mhhh ...
So sorry if I upset you but I have never pestered you for my child 's caugh due to your V10









I'd be proud to be a part of Green Peace but it has nothing to do with the birds.
Hilarious comment regarding your child's cough, it is much more than likely the bird feathers she's consuming.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (V10)*

Looks like you drove through a flock of quail on the side of the road. I always feel like I am going to hit one but they always seem to get out of the way in time. Then again I am only going 30-40 mph. 
At least this didn't happen


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_Sorry forgot the pics (just bought a KARCHER steam cleaner so newpics soon without the birds)








































*
And the Dove that was saved but 300 km of course







*









_Modified by Gunship at 3:56 PM 8-12-2006_








i could not do that if i tried... where are you man?!


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_With a name like Gunship I can't tell if your sincere or 

While we are kissing and making up my Green Peace bro - here is where my nickname comes from. This was my truck / ride for a few years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Have a great day. 22 Degrees in Wintry Cape Town - time for a drive in my beauty. If yiu guys are good - photo's will be up this PM


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (nsho13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsho13* »_







i could not do that if i tried... where are you man?!

Lo mate. Nah I do not try - promise you.
I am in Cape Town SA, and these pics was taken in the Namibian / Kalahari desert in Namibia (South West Africa), Southern Africa, Africa (7th continent) and NO - lions do not walk through my back garden








Have a good one
Kasi


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (supertouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supertouareg* »_Hey gunship! check out this link! they have mesh grills. Looks pretty good! 
Direct link : http://www.tregcentral.com/Scr...t=221
Link for Touareg's accesories: http://www.tregcentral.com/
hope i was of some help! 
Joel

Many thanks for that JOEL !!! Really Appreciate it.
Kasi


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Gunship)*

no prob! good luck on that!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_Many thanks for that JOEL !!! Really Appreciate it.
Kasi

Isn't the Kamie grill only the upper grill? And it looks like they use the same plastic mesh in the background too.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Gunship)*

Bet you could take out a field of doves with that...


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_










Have you tried mounting one of the animal warning devices on your vehicle? I have a pair mounted under my front bumper to (hopefully) give deer a bit of a heads-up that I'm coming. Not sure if it works for birds, but it's worked (so far) for deer. I'd rather hit a bird than a deer...
http://www.safehomeproducts.co...r.asp
(Sorry Greenpeace)








Yes, it happens to VW's, too.








_Modified by leebo at 8:33 AM 8-13-2006_


_Modified by leebo at 8:35 AM 8-13-2006_


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Isn't the Kamie grill only the upper grill? And it looks like they use the same plastic mesh in the background too.

Spock, you're right, it is only the upper grill. 
Frame: black ABS (item is unpainted - can be painted)
Mesh: st/st w/powder coating
It comes without the VW-emblem.
You also might need the lower grill which is made of PUR-RIM (item is unpainted - can be painted).
Sorry, no more details about the lower mesh!
http://www.kamei.de/ww/de/pub/produkte.cfm


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Salvatore1)*

Those birdy death pics remind me of the classic Calvin and Hobbes cartoon with the "Snowman House of Horrors"!


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Mesh) on front bumber for an Offroader ! (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_...
Yes we had loads of birds on the road but surely as an OFFROADER (not softroader) it must be able to with stand the " hit " of a bird.
... 

Very interesting definition of "OFFROADER". Did not know that offroading involved chasing down animals with your car. But perhaps it does on the opposite side of the world. I wonder whether you would complain about extensive damage to your grill if you hit a cow? 
BTW, I think your helicopter MUST be able to withstand a rocket hit or it is not a TRUE military helicopter.


----------



## hulmanite (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Gunship)*

haha, those pics are sick. i wish there was somewhere around here where I could get the treg up to those speeds.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
Very interesting definition of "OFFROADER". Did not know that offroading involved chasing down animals with your car. But perhaps it does on the opposite side of the world. I wonder whether you would complain about extensive damage to your grill if you hit a cow? 
BTW, I think your helicopter MUST be able to withstand a rocket hit or it is not a TRUE military helicopter.

Yeah I pressume you do not know where SA is mate. Google earth will supply you if you di not know.
Re the Gunship. The Russians say she can take a 23 mm hit on the titanium bath and a 12, 7 mm everywhere else. Re rockets - well no fine ok .. good bye and good luck.


----------



## mustanghusker (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Gunship)*

Wow, that is a decent bit of damage from birds. Bummer...
I came across this when browsing for one of my other loves, and while it is not a Touareg, I wonder if you couldn't fabricate something similar. More work than ordering something premade, but I bet it would hold up to the birds.
http://www.968forums.com/index.php?showtopic=2873
It is braided stainless steel.
Goodluck...
I am heading to SA Jan 2007...hopefully it doesn't involve a lot of driving...


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Mesh) on front bumber for an Offroader ! (Gunship)*

Interesting thread...
Have you considered fabricating your own contraption that would affix to the tow eyes and project in front of your (new OEM) grills?
There has been discussion on light bar mounts...some lad in colorada USA machined some nice looking light bars for mounting big PIAA eyeballs, etc....but that in and of itself wouldn't help you in this application.
Something lighter and more easily removed...I am thinking some clear lexan, vented, affixed to a frame that you would simply mount into the tow eye mounting points might be slick....
Would be tough enough for (and might be fashioned in a way to deflect) little birds and be easy to remove so that you could go into town without all that gore on your front end. 
Short of that, would the stock leatherette VW nose mask be of (quick and easy) value? Maybe yo ucould hook up with some kids on dirt bikes and send them ahead as a scouting party...
Good luck. Keep the shiny side up....


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Mesh) on front bumber for an Offroader ! (Gunship)*

Here is a set of billet grills that will fit the front openings. As I recall they offered the entire set for the front but this sale excludes the center piece. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW 
The general consensus was that these were butt-ugly but they may be an inexpensive fix for you. 
I also broke one of the screen inserts on the first trip I took and have never bothered to get it repaired.


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Jimbuffalo)*

With all new grills and bars I may suggest to keep an eye on your PDC's. Otherwise your beeeeeeeeeps can only be vagged....


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Salvatore1)*

GUNSHIP! i found a solution to ur problem! INFACT you dont even need to wash ur car after your dove mission. 

Just throw it away after washing! or just wash this! hahah! plus you can use it when it snows, Oh wait does it snow where ur at?


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Mesh) on front bumber for an Offroader ! (Gunship)*

You are a sick person to get you jollies off hitting birds!








What is next? cats? dogs? maybe a person?
Get help my lost friend


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Blue04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue04* »_You are a sick person to get you jollies off hitting birds!








What is next? cats? dogs? maybe a person?
Get help my lost friend 

Are you knocking the Gun? Come on now, did you even see where he is? Do you think a person looks to do this kind of damage to a sweet ride?.. You go off roading in Africa and not hit something. . Also I believe there is an apology to PETA in the thread somewhere. You so need to chill. 


_Modified by nsho13 at 9:56 AM 8-16-2006_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Blue04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue04* »_You are a sick person to get you jollies off hitting birds!








What is next? cats? dogs? maybe a person?
Get help my lost friend 

You don't like your Touareg.
You don't like (and falsely accuse) people on this board.
Why do you hang around?


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Agreed......he apologized and considering he lives in SA where there are less vehicles than over here the birds don't know any better.
I never hit a bird until I moved from Seattle to Phoenix and I have hit 3 so far.....even when trying to brake...they would make an 180 degree turn and there was nothing I could do.
So am I a bad person when I take care of our dogs and others animals ?
Give the guy a break.....jeez !


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_...I never hit a bird until I moved from Seattle to Phoenix and I have hit 3 so far.....even when trying to brake...they would make an 180 degree turn and there was nothing I could do...

There are certain animals that have a "instinct routine" running in their brains called "Last Known Safe." There are various permutations of this routine, but the long and short is that when the animal senses danger, their instinct is to return to the last known safe location. It probably works well enough with natural predators, but maybe not so well with fast-moving automobiles. I can't count the times I've seen a squirrel nearly crossing the road in time only to reverse direction back into the path of the approaching automobile.


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (leebo)*

I hope, Kasi is not really a sensitive guy (in this way!). Some comments over here are definitly not traceable








Does anybody here really think he's on bird hunt with his T? 
I'm often travelling through the foreland and my risk of hitting a hare or even a deer is quite high. And I'm sure most of you guys have also the occasion......
Any Aussie over here to talk about roo's............... ?








Kasi, take care, but keep on truckin - it's good ride!


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_... I can't count the times I've seen a squirrel nearly crossing the road in time only to reverse direction back into the path of the approaching automobile.

actually, a lot fewer squirrels do that nowadays compared to 20 years ago. natural selection and evolution are in action...


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes...the squirrels that survived passed on some much needed new survival instincts.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_Yes...the squirrels that survived passed on some much needed new survival instincts.

squirrels are cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I feel a lock coming on...


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (Tregger)*

Yea, I can agree that there are times where there is no way to avoid. But when you are driving you car down a highway and you see 5 deer in the road, do you speed up, go the same rate of speed, or slow way down?
If you are on a dirt road 4X4in, and you know there are little birds hanging in the area, can you go a little slower to give them time to get over the schock and get out of your way.
Your a human and you can think, make a decission to use that brain and out think that little bird!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Blue04)*

This thread needs some Sad Bird Plushies:


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Mesh) on front bumber for an Offroader ! (Gunship)*

Thanks for all the help guys (and that funny Touareg condom) guys.
I think I will stick it out like it is right now - replacement parts on the way.
VW SA said they are looking into it- so maybe just maybe they come up with a stronger solution.
I was at the dealer today (totally sold Touareg's 43) and 9 has damage.
So to the creps that do not know what they talk about - choose another thread to head your frustrations in life.
A bigger animal lover will be hard to find than me.
Thanks again for all the positive suggestions received.
I think I am heading to the Kalahari desert next week and will definitely install my "grass catcher". We use this in the desert areas to break the grass and catch the seeds as they tend to stuck underneath, catch in areas , get hot, burn and gone is your vehicle.
I have been in conveys twice where it happened.
So that will be my temp help and when I am back I will install the new grids.
When I am back home in Jan I think an engineering shop will have to make me some nice one's if VW has not got their act together by then.
In the mean time I will continue my hobby as a wildlife photographer. (Animal lover)
Cheers
Gunship
*My Last Toyota*








Kalahari Desert (Norther Cape SA, boardering Namibia and Botswana)


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Gunship)*

Nice pics! A little different scenery than Colorado, I love the international flair.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Nice pics! A little different scenery than Colorado, I love the international flair.

Thanks mate. I started a thread with some Touareg shots (if ok with the mod's) ?


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Gunship)*

Did you ever think about a protection for your coating - not only the front parts? I think in your area your ride will be at a high risk of scratches and dents ...


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Very Soft Grill (Salvatore1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salvatore1* »_Did you ever think about a protection for your coating - not only the front parts? I think in your area your ride will be at a high risk of scratches and dents ...

Lo Chris,
Yes it already has some protection but the African roads has made it 's marks and the past weekend's bush bash left a few scratches on the side.
But this Is Africa.


----------



## TregOnTheLoose (Jul 6, 2005)

Gunship:
Same thing happened to me, but only one bird for me...
Regardless the dove was in between my grill for two days. I couldn't figure out why the dog was barking at the front of my Treg... Long story short the dove was living between my grill and radiator.
Regardless, I haven't got the grill fixed yet, how much did your dealer quote? I was wondering if I could grab the part online and install it myself.
Yes, the bird lived, he walked off into the back yard. I believe it is stalking me as I see it around the house all the time. Probably waiting to ruin the paint job on the Touareg








Take care- Thanks for sharing the story!
D


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (TregOnTheLoose)*

Lo *TregOnTheLoose*
Thanks for your post.
I must admit I have a new theory. I drove to Cape Town yesterday with wifeys go cart (2.0 Tdi Sport Golf V) and killed at least 3 birds.
*The XENON's was on !*
Could that be the problem ?







Never had Xenon's before but never killed 100 plus birds in a week or three ????
VW just called - the body parts arrived.
I will tell you the exactprising of every part as soon as I get it but it was R 1 800.00 total for 3 parts (roughly $270).
Cheers








Kasi


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gunship)*

This is an old thread but I wish to hear from the 2007 (08 USA) facelift guys if they feel the grill on the Touareg are any better than the older version ?
A friend of mine broke all his little grills in a 2 000 km trip to the Eastern Cape.
Comments please ?


----------

